# NDJollyMon's 2003 Outback 25 RSS Mod's



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Here is what I've done so far:

~Changed bathroom door knob out with a locking knob.

~Changed out single 12 volt battery with 2-6 volt golf cart batteries wired in series.

~Added a second set of speakers to AM/FM/CD radio.

~Installed a wall mounted soap/shampoo/conditioner dispenser in shower.

~Installed a privacy curtain forward of bathroom door. This is a spring tension rod with fabric shower curtain for a changing privacy area. (tiny bathroom!)

~Installed new jack on ceiling for Satelite TV. Now I can hook up the dish to the outside connection. (bypassed the booster with a digital splitter)
I also built a portable dish mount from pvc pipe.

~Reversed storage door under oven so it opens the opposite direction. It was very hard to use that space by lifting the door up. Now it opens like a glove box.

~Installed 3M removable adhesive hooks near the doors (for keys) and in the bathroom for towels.

~Installed antifreeze winterization kit on water pump.
~Installed plastic tubing under pump mounting screws for less vibration.
~Installed foam board around water pump compartment to deaden sound.

~Installed Rubbermaid basket style drawer in pantry.
~Cut hose hose retainer ring so hose will reach farther away.
~Spring rod in shower for hanging wet clothes.
~Changed mini blinds out with new roller shades in queen slide. (less noisy)
~Had BIKE access door mod/replaced (leaky) with 2004 style door.

FUTURE MOD's:
~Install a MaxxAir power vent.
~Install power jack on tongue.
~Basket organizers for storage areas.
~Memory foam mattress pad for bed.
~Plexi-glass covers for screen door. (Dogs & weather protection)


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Heres our Finished Outback Mods:

I took the panel on the lower front side of the couch and made it into a door that pivots upward so we could use the wasted space under the couch. I changed the 1000lb tongue jack to a more stable 5000 jack with foot. Removed the factory stabilizer crank down jacks on the corners of the trailer and installed 3 sets of BAL heavy duty stabilizer jacks that crank down side to side instead of front to back type. Put permanent levels on the unit front and side. Installed MAXX AIR vents on all the roof vents 1 with a high-speed fan. Installed a permanent under the counter pivoting TV. Installed a permanent digital magic crank up Satellite. Installed permanent Satellite Box, VCR. Installed a switching system to eliminate the cable game, UHF/VHF Ant., Satellite, Cable and VCR. Moved Stereo and mounted under different counter and added an external antenna. Installed a permanent Roof Ladder. Installed two 4â€ wheels under the rear bumper due to the trailer being so low to the ground, WATCH OUT FOR THE PARKING LOTS WITH DIPS!!! The wheels will save your rear, they have mine several times. Purchased 2 tongue hitch locks. In the shower if yours is like mine with the seat you canâ€™t set down and pull the shower head towards you to rinse off your legs so I moved the hose ring down so it will reach, the wife is happier now can shave and rinse legs a lot easier. Added 2 small Window Awnings on other side of trailer. Installed telephone jack for phone. Installed a cell phone booster antenna. Added a memory foam bed pad to the bed, THIS IS A MUST Iâ€™m sure you donâ€™t like springs in your back either. In the cabinets and icebox we added small spring-loaded rods to keep things from moving around. In the restroom we added a spring-loaded rod inside the upper part of shower to hang dry towels. We added a shoe caddy at the end of bed to keep the shoes up off the floor. I installed a 300amp electric inverter to run small power tools on the road if needed. Moved sink light over and installed a space saver coffee pot over sink area to give us more counter space. Installed a inside cabinet spice rack. Installed a nice wall clock and of course all of the other personal little things that make it like a second home, plastic plants, pictures, lamps, pots pans, etc. I think you get the picture. Treat it like itâ€™s your CONDO ON WHEELS.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Vern...
When you moved the shower hose ring, did you just caulk the old holes?

Did you have to put in wall anchors?


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

No all i did was put silicone on some screws and put them back in the holes. As for the ring I just used regular screws no anchors.


----------

